# Cycle advice/joint help



## jsmith1980 (Jun 2, 2016)

Your thoughts
I've ran a number of different cycles, and just getting ready to blast after cruising for 4 months. My plan is the following: 

First 2 wks:
Test C 200mg/wk
TrenE 250mg/wk
Wk 3-10:
Test C 200mg/wk
Tren E 500mg/wk
Wk 11&12:
Test C 200mg/wk
Tren E 250mg/wk

Once done with cycle, I'll drop back down to my TRT cruise at 100mg of test c a week. 
What are your thoughts about this cycle? My joints get really achy on Tren, any remedy? I do have prami and letro where needed. Am I missing anything?


----------



## jsmith1980 (Jun 3, 2016)

Nothing??


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 3, 2016)

I would keep your tren dose at one level an not pyramid....i dare not touch enan, I much prefer ace...but that's up to you. If you know your dose and do fine with tren enan...cool, if it's your first run with it, use ace and adjust accordingly. Just don't taper up and down with the stuff to avoid blood flux. As for your joints...I would use a dash of NPP or deca. Not a big deal since you are all ready running a 19-nor....you don't need much. I would also much rather use caber over prami....but again, that's your call. Good luck brother..



/V


----------



## jsmith1980 (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks for the advice. I have NPP, so I'll add that to my cycle too.


----------



## energymax (Jun 27, 2016)

Why u will do TRT after cycle? For what reason? I'm newbie and I want to know. 
Is it necessary because your testosterone will be very low after cycle?
Sorry for silly question.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 27, 2016)

jsmith1980 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I have NPP, so I'll add that to my cycle too.



2 19nors is doable, I hope you have things like caber, prami, HCG, nolva, and whatever else you may need. Not sure how you plan to run the NPP, good luck.



/V


----------

